# hostapd and wired network?



## turner (May 19, 2012)

*I'm* using the following network with hostapd on the authenticator:

Authentication server <---wired---> Authenticator(hostapd<----wired--->
User (win XP with WinRadius)
1.100 -------- 1.200 , 0.13 ----- 0.12

and this is my configurations for hostapd:


```
interface=eth1
driver=wired
dump_file=/tmp/hostapd.dump

ctrl_interface=/var/run/hostapd
ctrl_interface_group=0

logger_syslog=-1
logger_syslog_level=2
logger_stdout=-1
logger_stdout_level=2

ieee8021x=1
eapol_key_index_workaround=0
eapol_version=1

own_ip_addr=192.168.1.200
auth_server_addr=192.168.1.100
auth_server_port=1812
auth_server_shared_secret=secret
acct_server_addr=192.168.1.100
acct_server_port=1813
acct_server_shared_secret=secret
```

*T*here is a problem: the EAPOL_start is sent to the authenticator by the user (win XP) but the authenticator doesn't reply to the user. *A*nd also the radius messages transmit between server and authenticator. *W*hat is the solution?

*A*nother question is: can hostapd be used in a wired network at all?


----------

